# HUGE NEWS UPDATE: BLOODY MARY (Bobbie Weiner) of Bloody Mary Makeup teaches at NHC!



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

HUGE NEWS UPDATE: 
BLOODY MARY (Bobbie Weiner) of Bloody Mary Makeup
Professional Hollywood Halloween Costume FX Makeup - Dear Bloody Mary

is teaching at NHC !!!! Sign up for her class here: Halloween University Class

Want to learn makeup from the best in the industry? NOW IS YOUR CHANCE!


----------

